# Twist cap issue



## Charles F (May 10, 2014)

I made my first fountain pen (only the sixth pen I've made) and I'm noticing a problem with the twist cap.  I used the metro kit from woodcraft.  I had this pen closed on my uniform and it dropped and bent the nib.  Is it common for twist caps to come off in the pocket or hanging freely?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 10, 2014)

It is definitely possible for the cap to come loose.  That looks like the Berea Virage that may be rebranded by woodcraft.  Does it have quad start threads?

I've found with the virage, if you snug up the cap when you close the pen, the cap rarely comes loose.  If you just lightly close the pen, then vibration and movement during the course of the day can loosen up the cap.

Some kits are worse than others.  I've found the virage to be better than most.

Just one person's experience.

Ed


----------



## plano_harry (May 10, 2014)

What Ed said.  They absolutely will come off from vibration unless they are snug.  White shirts tend to aggravate the problem..  Some are worse offenders than others.


----------

